# large euro/jdm car meet. norcal fri. oct. 8th



## spiffoi77 (Oct 6, 2004)

Large JDM/Euro car meet.

Where: Milpitas Q Cup

When: Friday the 8th

Time: 9:30 (8:30 if you are filipino)

bring any spare parts you have maybe you can slang em. SYR will be giving away FREE T-Shirts...

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...srFO2tghjw%3d

If you guys have ever been to the meets at star bux. you know what this is about. tons of nice cars. cool people no attitude. no drama.

this originated on club4ag but it has been posted on zilvia, supra forums,dsm tuners, mr2 owners club as well as vw bmw and audi forums and many other places. Hope to see some of you there!

also i would greatly appreciate it if you could help by posting this up on other BMW forums or any other forums for that matter. get this out to people in the bay area. POST IT UP THANKS!


----------



## spiffoi77 (Oct 6, 2004)

this link works: 
http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...6QX70%2ff8gAzcXlf2FYP%2fBCLpfwpDsrFO2tghjw%3d


----------

